# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  jQuery چیست؟

## farhud

دورود.
استادان محترم، کسی در مورد J-Quary چیزی می دونه؟

آیا کتاب و یا ebook در این زمینه سراغ دارید؟

سپاسگزارم.

----------


## Vahid_moghaddam

jQuery

http://jquery.com/

----------


## sani_87

آموزش JQuery فایل ویدئویی  (JQuery)


http://sir.blogsky.com/1388/06/23/post-144/

----------


## farhud

سپاسگزارم از جوابتان.
آیا این یک برنامه جداگانه است و برای استفاده باید نصب شود؟ این در مجموعه ویژوال استودیو وجود ندارد؟

----------


## CodeMasterX

AJAX Control Toolkit v1.0 هنوز برای کاربران دات نت 2.0 ساپورت میشه. توضیحات لازم برای نصب و راه انداری این تولکیت تو خود صفحه پروژه در CodePlex وجود داره:

http://ajaxcontroltoolkit.codeplex.c...ses/view/11121

موفق باشید  :لبخند:

----------


## marijooon

> AJAX Control Toolkit v1.0 هنوز برای کاربران دات نت 2.0 ساپورت میشه. توضیحات لازم برای نصب و راه انداری این تولکیت تو خود صفحه پروژه در CodePlex وجود داره:
> 
> http://ajaxcontroltoolkit.codeplex.c...ses/view/11121
> 
> موفق باشید


ببخشید ولی مگه jQuery با Ajax فرق نداره؟ من متوجه نشدم چی شد! :خیلی عصبانی: 
میشه لطفا یه کم فارسی در مورد JQuery و قابلیت ها و استفاده اش توضیح بدید؟

----------


## امیـرحسین

> میشه لطفا یه کم فارسی در مورد JQuery و قابلیت ها و استفاده اش توضیح بدید؟


اینجا رو می تونید مطالعه کنید یا سرچ کنید تا مقالات مشابهی پیدا کنید: *jQuery چیست؟*

----------


## CodeMasterX

با عرض پوزش از همه، پست قبلی (AJAX Control Toolkit) اشتباه شده. چند تا پنچره باز بوده داشتم جواب دوستان رو میدادم این پست تو تاپیک اشتباه پست شده.  :بامزه:

----------


## samaram

عذر میخوام میدونم تاپیک قدیمیه. اما دیدم حالا که سوالم به این تاپیک مربوطه دیگه تاپیک جدید نزنم.
تازه کار با jquery رو شروع کردم و در مرحله ی گیجی به سر می برم!
میخوام بدونم برای یادگیری jquery نیاز به بلد بودن جاوا اسکریپت هم هست؟
jquery فقط در طراحی صفحات وب کاربرد داره؟

----------


## m.soleimani

> عذر میخوام میدونم تاپیک قدیمیه. اما دیدم حالا که سوالم به این تاپیک مربوطه دیگه تاپیک جدید نزنم.
> تازه کار با jquery رو شروع کردم و در مرحله ی گیجی به سر می برم!
> میخوام بدونم برای یادگیری jquery نیاز به بلد بودن جاوا اسکریپت هم هست؟
> jquery فقط در طراحی صفحات وب کاربرد داره؟


اگر حوصله خوندن داری این بهتری محل برای یادگیری هست 

http://w3schools.com/jquery/default.asp

از سمت چپ صفحه به ترتیب 

*jQuery Tutorial*

jQuery HOME
jQuery Intro
jQuery Syntax
jQuery Selectors
jQuery Events
jQuery Effects
jQuery Callback
jQuery HTML
jQuery CSS
jQuery AJAX
jQuery Examples

*jQuery Quiz*

jQuery Quiz

*jQuery Reference*

jQuery Selectors
jQuery Events
jQuery Effects
jQuery HTML
jQuery CSS
jQuery AJAX
jQuery Misc

بخون برو جلو موفق باشید./

----------


## samaram

حوصله ی خوندن که دارم . منتها بعد اینکه جواب سوالم رو بگیرم. باید قبلش جاوا اسکریپت هم کار کرده باشم؟

----------


## ricky22

> حوصله ی خوندن که دارم . منتها بعد اینکه جواب سوالم رو بگیرم. باید قبلش جاوا اسکریپت هم کار کرده باشم؟


 اگر فقط می خوای Copy Paste کنید خیلی نیاز به جاوااسکریپت ندارید.
با کمی دستکاری به هدفتون میرسید.

----------


## samaram

یعنی کدهای جاوا اسکریپت رو کپی پیست کنم؟

----------


## hjran abdpor

دوستان لطفا احترام همديگر را داشته باشيد ( قوانين سايت)

در ضمن دوست عزيز JQuery  پايه اش جاوااسكريپت هست بلاد باشي خيلي بهتره تا بلد نباشي .

ميتوني به قسمت مقالات سايت سري بزني.

----------


## samaram

jQuery فقط برای طراحی سات کاربرد داره و ربطی به برنامه های ویندوزی نداره. درسته؟

----------


## samaram

jQuery فقط برای طراحی سات کاربرد داره و ربطی به برنامه های ویندوزی نداره. درسته؟

----------


## visualc

> jQuery فقط برای طراحی سات کاربرد داره و ربطی به برنامه های ویندوزی نداره. درسته؟


بله جی کویری کتابخانه جاوااسکریپت است و جاوااسکریپت هم اسکرییپ هایی هست که فقط روی برازر ها مثل کروم فایرفاکس و اینترنت اکسپلور اجرا میشه و سمت کلاینت اجرا میشه یعنی تو کامپیوتر کاربر

----------


## snow white

> آموزش JQuery فایل ویدئویی (JQuery)
> 
> 
> http://sir.blogsky.com/1388/06/23/post-144/


 

سلام, پس چرا دانلود نمیشن؟ :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه: من خیلی احتیاج دارم

----------


## peyman5959

يكي از جديدترين كتاب آموزش JQuery را براتون لينك دانلودشو مي گذارم اين كتاب حدود 350 صفحه مي باشد حتما دانلود كنيد و و از آن استفاده ببريد
لينك دانلود كتاب: آموزش JQuery

----------


## mcdeltateta

بهترین منبع برای این کار : *آموزش jquery*

----------


## hamedoperation

سلام دوست عزیز فیلم آموزشی هادی میرزایی دوبخشری که از مقالات خارجی دارد آموزش میدهد را دانلود کنید در مباحث صحبت کرده که  جی کو اری کتابخانه ای هست برای جاوا اسکریپت  و این موضوع را گفتن ایشون که جی کو اری یعنی کمتر بنویس و بیشتر بهره ببر برخلاف برنامه نویسی محیط جاوا اسکریپت که برنامه ی برف و برگ ریزان را مینویسیم در خطهای زیاد اما در جی کو اری با حداکثر 2 خط انجام میشه که استاد میرزایی واقعا دستشون درد نکنه خوب آموزش دادن

----------

